# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Ανοιγμα πορτας σε speedport entry 2i

## pier

καλησπερα σε ολο το forum και ευχαριστω για την αποδοχη σαν καινουργιο μελος.Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μου ανοιγουν οι πορτες στο μοντεμ speedport endty 2i για να συνδεθη ενα καταγραφικο στο ιντερνετ. εαν γνωριζει καποιος κατι θα ημουν ευγνωμων.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αυτό το έχεις δει: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF4ZH9FU1ew ;

----------

